
Getting back into the web dev – overwhelmed by framework choices - SOMMS
Long story short: I&#x27;m an experienced developer who&#x27;s been &#x27;out-of-the-game&#x27; for the past 5 years doing things other than web development.<p>I am making a mobile app and need to make its web-side counter part...but am overwhelmed by the sheer number of web frameworks out there.  Is Rails still the king?  I see a lot of love for Node. 
Also...lots of PHP based stacks out there.  Spring boot?<p>Things I am looking for in a framework:
-authentication plug-in
-basic CRUD
-basic NOSQL
-ability to attache images
-beautification (like Bootstrap...something other than stock controls)
-an active community and&#x2F;or documentation where I can go for help<p>Bonus: 
I like the idea of single page web-apps like Angular or React.  Is there a back-end framework
that works particularly well with these?<p>Thanks,<p>PS-yes I&#x27;ve googled this question but honestly it yielded more questions than answers!
======
zeroprox
It really depends on the programming languages that you're comfortable with.
The biggest one that I personally would suggest is the .net ecosystem. You can
use Xamarin to build your mobile apps, asp.net/asp.net core to build your web
application/rest api, and a lot of the things that you're looking for can
easily be added using nugets (.nets package manager) all by knowing C#. If you
like single page applications look into
[https://blazor.net/](https://blazor.net/) which is a pretty new SPA framework
(still in early testing/concept) using C#/Web assembly on the front end. Like
I said personally .net is one of my favorite stacks. The other is Django which
is also a great framework for building web apps/apis. Recently I've been
playing around with a web ecosystem in golang called Buffalo which seems
pretty promising if you like go.

------
cimmanom
Any back end will work fine with those front-end frameworks. You just have to
be able to build out an HTTP API. Rails is still perfectly viable, just less
dominant than 5 years ago.

If you’re building this thing to have it built, I’d say go with what you know
- at least on the back end where what you know is still relevant. Learning new
front end paradigms will be enough of a challenge in itself.

If you’re building it primarily as a learning project, then go ahead and pick
up something new for the back end too.

